# 90 gallon plant tank



## finny (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a couple of pics of my planted tank. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice tank Finny!

I love the overgrown onion plant in the left corner...leaves look to be around 6 feet?


----------



## finny (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks
I left one leaf to grow. Your close with you guess, its around 5 feet now.
I noticed in your profile pic that you have Zebra pleco's? or is that just a pic?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

One of my little guys


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice tank ... looks great!


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice Tank!!! any spec for the plant and Co2?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice .


----------



## finny (Sep 8, 2008)

Im using a pressurized co2 system, with a co2 reactor.


----------

